# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD Libya Elçisi Öldürüldü

## ceydaaa

christopher-stevens.jpgBD'nin Libya'nın Bingazi şehrinde bulunan konsolosluğuna düzenlenen saldırıda, ABD Büyükelçisi J. Christopher Stevens ve üç büyükelçilik çalışanının öldüğü bildirildi.
Güncelleme:12 Eylül 2012 15:00
AFP haber ajansının aktardığına göre, Libya İçişleri Bakan Yardımcısı Vanis el Şerif, "Büyükelçi, diğer üç görevliyle bilrikte öldürüldü" dedi. 

ABD Başkanı Barack Obama bir açıklama yaparak saldırıyı kınadı, Libya hükümeti ise "Amerikan halkından ve tüm dünyadan" özür dilerken, Stevens'ın havasızlıktan boğulduğu belirtildi.

Başbakan Yardımcısı Mustafa ebu Şagur da, "ABD Konsolosluğu'na yönelik alçakça saldırıyı ve Sayın Stevens ile diğer diplomatların öldürülmesini kınıyorum" şeklindeki bir tweet'iyle Stevens ve diğer elçilik çalışanlarının öldüğünü doğruladı.

Büyükelçi Stevens ve elçilik çalışanlarının, öfkeli Libyalıların, İslam'a hakaret içerdiği iddia edilen bir filmi protesto etmek için dün gece Bingazi'deki ABD Konsolosluğu'na gerçekleştirdiği saldırı sırasında hayatını kaybettiği bildirildi.

Stevens'ı tedavi eden Libyalı doktor, Associated Press'e yaptığı açıklamada, ABD'li Büyükelçi'nin, saldırganların çıkardığı yangının neden olduğu dumandan boğularak öldüğünü söyledi. Doktor Ziyad Ebu Zeyid, Libyalılar tarafından Bingazi Tıp Merkezi'ne getirilen Stevens'ı hayata döndürmek için 1.5 saat uğraştığını ama başaramadığını belirtti.

AFP haber ajansının geçtiği fotoğraflarda, ağır yaralı olarak binadan taşınan Büyükelçi Stevens'ın vücudunda yanıklar olduğu gözlenmişti.

CNN'e konuşan bir anlaşmalı konsolosluk çalışanı ise Stevens'ın cansız bedenini gördüğünü belirterek Büyükelçi'nin hayatını kaybettiğini teyit etti.

FİLM PROTESTOSU

Libya'da ve Mısır'da Selefiler, İslam'a hakaret içerdiği iddia edilen bir filmi protesto etmek için ABD misyonlarına saldırmıştı.

Bingazi'de protestocular konsolosluk binasını ateşe verirken görgü tanıkları, binada önemli hasar olduğunu ifade etmişti.

ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton, erken saatlerde yaptığı açıklamada saldırıda bir Dışişleri Bakanlığı yetkilisinin öldüğünü açıklamıştı.

BÜYÜKELÇİ DUMANDAN ZEHİRLENDİ

El Cezire televizyonunun internet sitesi, Libya güvenlik güçlerine dayanarak Stevens'ın, saldırganların çıkardığı yangın sırasında, yanındaki iki güvenlik görevlisiyle birlikte, dumandan zehirlenerek hayatını kaybettiğini duyurdu.

AFP haber ajansının geçtiği fotoğraflarda, ağır yaralı olarak binadan taşınan Büyükelçi Stevens'ın vücudunda yanıklar olduğu gözlendi.

Uyruğu belirlenemeyen bir başka konsolosluk çalışanının da saldırıda hayatını kaybettiği, iki çalışanın ise yaralandığı bildirildi.

CENAZELER GÖNDERİLDİ

El Cezire muhabiri Süleyman İdrisi, Stevens'ın kısa bir ziyaret için Bingazi'de bulunduğunu aktardı.

Reuters'a konuşan ve adı açıklanmayan Libyalı bir yetkili, Büyükelçi'nin olay sırasında konsolosluk binasında değil otomobilinde olduğunu, Stevens'ın "daha güvenli bir yere doğru gittiği sırada arabasına roketler isabet ettiğini" söyledi.

Ölen ABD'lilerin cenazeleri Bingazi Uluslararası Havaalanı'na götürüldü. Cenazelerin önce başkent Trablus'a oradan da Almanya'da bulunan bir ABD üssüne transfer edileceği belirtildi.

RPG'LERLE ATEŞ EDİLDİ

Libya Yüksek Güvenlik Komitesi Sözcüsü Abdulmunim el Hurr, "Bir ABD'li çalışan öldü, birkaç çalışan ise yaralandı" derken yakınlardaki bir tarladan binaya RPG'lerle ateş edildiğini söyledi.

El Hurr, "Libya ordusuyla silahlı milisler arasında ABD Konsolosluğu önünde sert çatışmalar yaşanıyor" derken, yolların kapatıldığını, güvenlik güçlerinin de binayı kordona aldığını aktardı.

Daha önce Reuters'a konuşan Libyalı bir yetkili, Büyükelçi Stevens ve üç çalışanın, roket saldırısı sonucu hayatını kaybettiğini söylemişti.

OBAMA'DAN AÇIKLAMA 

Barack Obama, yaptığı açıklamada Libyalı yetkililerin gerekeni yapması gerektiğini söyledi.

Libya'nın Bingazi kentinde ABD Büyükelçisi ve 3 Amerikalı diplomatın öldürülmesinin ardından ABD Başkanı Barack Obama'dan ilk açıklama geldi.

ABD Başkanı saldırıyı şiddetli kınadığını açıkladı.

Obama yaptığı açıklamada, dinlere karşı yapılan ifitiraları reddettiklerini ama Libya'da Amerikalı diplomatların öldürülmesine neden olan "anlamsız şidete" de karşı olduklarını söyledi.

Libyalı yetkililerin gerekeni yapması gerektiğini söyleyen Obama, tüm hükümet yetkililerine dünya çapındaki Amerikalı diplomatların güvenliğinin sağlanması için gereken önlemlerin alınması talimatı verdiğini belirtti. 

'Özgürleştirdiğimiz bir ülkede bu nasıl olabilir'

ABD'nin Libya Büyükelçisi Christopher Stevens'ın Bingazi'de öldürülmesi sonrası açıklama yapan ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton, "Bu gözü dönmüş şiddeti kınıyoruz. Özgürleştirdiğimiz bir ülkede bu nasıl olabilir" dedi. ABD Başkanı Obama da, saldırganların adalete teslim edilerek, yargılanacağını söyledi.

LİBYA ÖZÜR DİLEDİ

Libya Başbakanı El Keib saldırı nedeniyle ABD'den özür diledi.

"SORUMLU KADDAFİ YANLILARI"

İçişleri Bakan Yardımcısı Şerif düzenlediği basın toplantısında saldırıdan Muammer Kaddafi yanlılarını sorumlu tuttu. 

Şerif, Saldırıda RPGler kullanıldı. Bu da bunları kötüye kullanan bazı güçler olduğunu gösteriyor. Bu kişiler eski rejimin kalıntılarıdır diye konuştu.

Libya Cumhurbaşkanı Muhammed Yusuf el Magarif de bu tarz bir saldırının İslam'a yakışmayacağını belirterek "Amerikan halkından ve tüm dünyadan" özür diledi. Magarif, saldırıyla ilgili soruşturma başlatıldığını söyledi.

kaynak:mynet

----------

